# Calling Snow Subs



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

How does everyone go about calling their snow subs a day or two before the storm to see if they are available? We have about 500 plow guys, machine operators, and shovelers that we have to call to see if they are available to work for an upcoming storm. It is tedious work that takes a while and we are trying to figure out an easier way to do it. Any help would be great!


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you tried email & texts?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mass email or text will a response from them within a certain time so you know if they are in or out.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

500? Damn.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

A mass e-mail, text, and possibly an automated call. If you can do all three, I would think you would have your bases covered.

Subs are subs though. Even the Nationals try to trust their contractors and never have to call them to do services. Really though, contracts that hold them to a flame is probably the way to go, such as doing the work, reporting services, and only paying once every 30 days in order to make sure they are doing the work.


....


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Next time we bring everyone in, we will ask if they can text and we will send out a text saying respond with your name and yes or nor if you are available. Thanks for your suggestions!Thumbs Up


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

IMHO, any sub you have to call before a storm to see if they are available isn't worth calling your sub. How can you provide service if you don't know your help will show up. Anyone I ever worked for made it plain they were counting on me, and if I didn't show they would never call again.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

jhenderson9196;1737857 said:


> IMHO, any sub you have to call before a storm to see if they are available isn't worth calling your sub. How can you provide service if you don't know your help will show up. Anyone I ever worked for made it plain they were counting on me, and if I didn't show they would never call again.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

jhenderson9196;1737857 said:


> IMHO, any sub you have to call before a storm to see if they are available isn't worth calling your sub. How can you provide service if you don't know your help will show up. Anyone I ever worked for made it plain they were counting on me, and if I didn't show they would never call again.


Did he say he needs all 500 subs or are they on rotation.?


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

We have our main 100 subs about that consist of plow guys, operators, and about 100 shovelers but when we get anything over 3 inches we need to call 300 or so more shovelers.


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

So you have 400 shovelers? Holy cow!

If you don't use them full time I can't expect you would think they would just sit idly by their phone waiting for your call. I would certainly think they are out seeking other full time work! not just when there is a 3" snow fall or more.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I get a phone call the company I sub for refuses to use email or text ! haha old school I guess


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry but to me it doesn't make sense. If you have an operation like you say you do I think you would have figured this out by now or at least a long time ago. And not only one guy would be getting in contact with all these subs. Just my opinion.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

jhenderson9196;1737857 said:


> IMHO, any sub you have to call before a storm to see if they are available isn't worth calling your sub. How can you provide service if you don't know your help will show up. Anyone I ever worked for made it plain they were counting on me, and if I didn't show they would never call again.


Agreed, have a contract with them, then they only get 1 mess up, 2nd they gone, hire another.


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

We are trying to modernize a little. Trust me, i get that all the time. We actually found this site called Phonevite.com and tested it and it is amazing. You record a message and just enter the numbers you want to send it to and its only 5 cents per call. So we are using that going forward. I encourage any other companies with lists of subs as well of customers that need to be contacted to give it a try. 
We will also use it for lawn customers in the spring and summer if we are skipping cuts one week so we dont have to call each of our lawn customers either!


----------



## bcramblit (Jan 15, 2011)

My phone would explode if 500 texts came at once. 500 subs and a question like this. Seems like a load of 
???? Not salt!


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

We do not consider shovelers subs for the record.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

bcramblit;1741397 said:


> My phone would explode if 500 texts came at once. 500 subs and a question like this. Seems like a load of
> ???? Not salt!


There are CPU programs out there that can send out mass e-mails so they aren't directed to your phone. Then you can see on a cpu screen who has responded.

.........


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Why in heck dont you have a pyramid system? Top guy calls 10 managers, who in turn calls 15 area managers, who calls 15 others and so on.

500 calls is ridiculous


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Something sounds wrong here. Almost unbelievable.

In growing a company to whatever size, there is procedures that become part of the process in a natural way. We are a company of 500 full time operaters, mechanics, side walks and subs. We would have one hell of a time dispatching doing it your way. 

What's the name of the company? How do you dispatch work? The town in live only has 4500 people, something not right here or we are being spooned feed kibbles and bits. Can't help with out all the noodles Of info.

Hell when I walk in to the war room I can see via GPS where all the crews are and if they confirmed Their work assignments, can tell if their plowing, salting, stacking, or hauling.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

White Gardens;1741521 said:


> There are CPU programs out there that can send out mass e-mails so they aren't directed to your phone. Then you can see on a cpu screen who has responded.
> 
> .........


We give out two-ways/phones with a special app for all our services. We can select a group and dispatch with a few clicks of a mouse or entire 15 different groups at once.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

you have 500 subs?? if your asking how to contact them on a website form how have you been running it in the past? If I was employing someone to run all the stuff for the subs and keep them in contact I sure hope they wouldn't rely on the internet for answers. if your talking about 500 subs your making hundreds of thousands even more on a storm lol. maybe even x2 x3 that depending if your accounts


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes we do bill out that much for storms. For the record, we are the 43 largest snow removal company in the US so everyone can stop questioning whether this is a load of salt or not. All I was asking was for insight on how to ease our process of getting in contact with subs when there is a storm in the forecast and I got what I needed.


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

So being the 43rd largest snow removal company in US...... what is the name of the company? You still have not told us that.


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Dooley Pyne Landscape Company Inc.


----------



## bcramblit (Jan 15, 2011)

Dooleypyne;1743405 said:


> Yes we do bill out that much for storms. For the record, we are the 43 largest snow removal company in the US so everyone can stop questioning whether this is a load of salt or not. All I was asking was for insight on how to ease our process of getting in contact with subs when there is a storm in the forecast
> and I got what I needed.


Does that come with a trophy? A certificate of achievement? What place were you in last year? You still haven't proved anything. So we will question till then. You can't just make those statements without proof. Just busting balls till we get it. It's all in fun. Don't get to worked up.


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

I mean, if you have to be a jerk about it then yes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

bcramblit;1744306 said:


> Does that come with a trophy? A certificate of achievement? What place were you in last year? You still haven't proved anything. So we will question till then. You can't just make those statements without proof. Just busting balls till we get it. It's all in fun. Don't get to worked up.


Well I think he proved his point to ya!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dooleypyne;1744319 said:


> I mean, if you have to be a jerk about it then yes.


Nice.......

Remember this is the internet and tolls and teenagers pop up and claim all kinds of crap. If I came off as a jerk its because of that.


----------



## bcramblit (Jan 15, 2011)

Dooleypyne;1744319 said:


> I mean, if you have to be a jerk about it then yes.


Wow... Cause I have to see it to believe. That makes me a jerk? I will just start believing everything people claim. So, I'm not a jerk. Thanks for the life lesson. I guess I should have trusted Obama from the git go too. I think not. Grow some skin brother. Don't get so worked up.


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Understandable. No hard feelings.


----------



## bcramblit (Jan 15, 2011)

Dooleypyne;1745150 said:


> Understandable. No hard feelings.


None here either. Your success is huge and congrats. There is a lot of BS thrown around from behind keyboards. There are a lot of smart people on this site with vast experience willing to help but they are not willing to let themselves be fool by fakes. You, my friend have proved you are not a fake and should get more credible feedback from more credible people cause of that. I hope to even learn some things about how to become so successful like you. Congrats!!


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

edited wrong thread


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Doolepyne >>> Congrats on that award !!! My company would rank the exact opposite of yours .... I am a 1 person company !!! LOL !!!


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Dooleypyne;1744319 said:


> I mean, if you have to be a jerk about it then yes.


I must admit.. After Ur 1st post I was a lil unsure about the question at the time..?? 
I googled Ur name B4 reading on, and I quickly realized this could b a very applicable question…. Is this Will??

I dont wanna sound like an ***, but how have U not found an easier way (besides making that many calls) in just the evolution of comp. growth over the time? Im small compared 2 U, but at my peak of 36 subs and 20ish shovelers, the pieces fell together and we could every1 briefed and on there way in under 10 min. Its kinda like the pyramid theory..


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Dooleypyne;1744319 said:


> I mean, if you have to be a jerk about it then yes.


Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like a headache.... I was ready to pull all my hair out with the 20 guys i had last winter... Half of the side walk crews would quit half way into the event.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Dooleypyne;1743405 said:


> Yes we do bill out that much for storms. For the record, *we are the 43 largest snow removal company in the US so everyone can stop questioning whether this is a load of salt or not. *


Why on earth would say something like that? You know darn well you can't make that claim. 

You're ranked only with the group of companies that reports. If every company out there was to report their earnings for snow & ice management you wouldn't make the top 5,000 list.

Keep it real.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

..........Im number 10966 on the List...........:salute:.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed.................


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sitting here with my bag of freshly popped popcorn...


----------



## Dooleypyne (Jan 25, 2012)

Say whatever you want bro. Im not here to argue. Just here to seek help and help others. If you don't want to be published in the largest snow removal magazine in America that's your decision to not submit your numbers. We chose to submit and we get a lot of feedback from it. We are always honest with our numbers because fudging them gets you nowhere.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, time to move on from this one

thanks :salute:


----------

